# I tunes keeps asking for password auth



## Salem1973 (Mar 15, 2012)

When I open I tunes in win 7 I keep being asked for my password auth can you help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry but we are not allowed to help with passwords. You'll have to try and remember it.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------



## Salem1973 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry didn't explain myself well I know my password but I tunes keeps asking me to re enter it when once you have entered it on the start up first time it in the past it doesn't ask again


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So you can log into iTunes?


----------



## Salem1973 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes every time I open I tunes it comes up with my email address and the password is entered with a notice it's incorrect I renter and its excepted it but every time I re enter I tunes it reappears again with the same notification


----------



## Salem1973 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is on iTunes program on win 7 home premium 64 bit on my computer


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow this:

How Do I Log Out of the Apple Store? | eHow.com


----------

